
How We’ll Forget John Lennon: Our culture has two types of forgetting - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/68/context/how-well-forget-john-lennon
======
nutcracker46
I Don't believe in Goldman His type like a curse Instant karma's going to get
him If I don't get him first...

